# Driving Trip Cannes to Paris



## planada (Aug 16, 2008)

Even after looking in the archives I still need some help. We will be flying into Nice Nov 4 and staying a few days in Cannes before going to our timeshare week at Marriotts Village d'le de France. We have rented a car in Nice and will be turning it in at the end of our stay in Paris. Have decided driving from Cannes to Paris is our preference with a night stayover in Lyon. Can anyone suggest what we should do along the way? I believe it will be an 9 hr drive total but would like to do a few things each day as we head towards the timeshare. 2 couples...........love good wine, good food, and beautiful scenery! Avignon is where I have heard we MUST go. Any other suggestions?


----------



## jlp (Aug 19, 2008)

Just 30 minutes north of Avignon is the city of Orange where you will find one of the best preserved ancient theatres in Europe and a UNESCO World Heritage site. The theatre is in the city center just a few minutes from the autoroute.


----------



## Conan (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## Laurie (Aug 27, 2008)

I'd take the western route on the map above (great map, rklein001!), touring Carcassonne, thru the gorgeous Dordogne region, stopping for an overnight in Sarlat, and seeing the caves in Lascaux the next day on the way. Actually this drive route would be worth 2 nights. We were more impressed with this area than with Avignon - just personal opinion.


----------



## planada (Sep 1, 2008)

Thanks everyone. Printed the map and suggestions. I appreciate all your input.
Pam


----------

